# Let me have it



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

you about to replace those?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Double posting is illegal :laughing:


----------



## rathomas (Sep 28, 2012)

Can, your work is clean dude. I don't know what else to say. Just joined, where are you from? I don't see to many guys that look like me doing the contracting thing, maybe need to get out more. I'm from Louisiana


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

duburban said:


> you about to replace those?


Real question?


----------



## rathomas (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry meant Kam...had to correct spell check


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Please refrain from double posting your threads. Threads merged.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

rselectric1 said:


> Please refrain from double posting your threads. Threads merged.


Sorry boss. Didn't know. Thank you


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Who in the hell thought that up?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

kambrooks said:


> Sorry boss. Didn't know. Thank you


Don't call me boss.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

rselectric1 said:


> Don't call me boss.


You got it chief.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Who in the hell thought that up?


Those blue things....?


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

rathomas said:


> Can, your work is clean dude. I don't know what else to say. Just joined, where are you from? I don't see to many guys that look like me doing the contracting thing, maybe need to get out more. I'm from Louisiana


Idk what you look like soo idk how to respond lol


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Are some of these before pictures?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

moorewarner said:


> Are some of these before pictures?


The first one.....

I don't have a lot of experience with window replacement like this


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

So you added that "Architectural Detail" over the windows?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

griz said:


> So you added that "Architectural Detail" over the windows?


Is that a synonym for abortion?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

kambrooks said:


> You got it chief.


 Don't push your luck sonny.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Is that a synonym for abortion?


Lol- be nice, it's not quite an abortion- more like a miscarriage


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

did you cut those arches with a jigsaw?


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

rselectric1 said:


> Don't push your luck sonny.


Don't call me sonny :blink:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

duburban said:


> did you cut those arches with a jigsaw?


Chainsaw


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

kambrooks said:


> Don't call me sonny :blink:


OK Sport. You tired of being a smart ass yet?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I think sonny needs to hear the truth. It looks like crap
Cole


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> OK Sport. You tired of being a smart ass yet?


Please don't shut this thread down, it has serious potential


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Y'all will love the pictures I take tomorrow. I'm a rookie and all but c'mon... If I didn't have sense enough to not do something like that I would at least have sense enough not to post it here ....

ENTIRE neighborhood has them. 100+ homes. And the HO assoc. says you can't lose them


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I especially like how some of the arches come out to the edge of the window and some die back a few inches. Some have a different radius on one side of the apex than the other, that's realy custom.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> Please don't shut this thread down, it has serious potential


I don't see it getting shut down unless TOS is violated. Have at it boys!


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

griz said:


> So you added that "Architectural Detail" over the windows?


No!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Not bad on the wrapping

I would have extended the window trim to include the lovely arch detail... give it more of 'I meant to do that' look:thumbsup:


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> Not bad on the wrapping
> 
> I would have extended the window trim to include the lovely arch detail... give it more of 'I meant to do that' look:thumbsup:


I'm not sure what you mean but those blue things were untouchable. I only took it off to get flashing behind it


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Ok junior let's get this straight- you didn't do the sloppy cut, ugly ass, uneven, crooked arches? So what the hell are we looking at? Did you replace the windows? Add the casing? What? I was having a good time making fun of you and your taking that away from me so you need to tell me whats goin on here!


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Ninjaframer said:


> Ok junior let's get this straight- you didn't do the sloppy cut, ugly ass, uneven, crooked arches? So what the hell are we looking at? Did you replace the windows? Add the casing? What? I was having a good time making fun of you and your taking that away from me so you need to tell me whats goin on here!


Perfect!

Yeah, just replaced the windows, trimmed and capped. 

I had nothing to do with the abortion via chainsaw.

But I'm glad ppl had a laugh


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

this thread is doomed but the take away should be to post and ask for help before making bold moves like these. i don't want to see you posting a "i got burned" thread anytime.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

kambrooks said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Yeah, just replaced the windows, trimmed and capped.
> 
> ...


got it...


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

duburban said:


> this thread is doomed but the take away should be to post and ask for help before making bold moves like these. i don't want to see you posting a "i got burned" thread anytime.


Bold move like replacing windows?

Or posting in that manner?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

kambrooks said:


> I'm not sure what you mean but those blue things were untouchable.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

See that was shady- you've been here for a lite bit (looked at threads started) and have made intelligent comments and then you start this thread getting us all excited and all for what? Shame


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Kam...you now realize your first post in the thread left a lot to be desired, correct? You're getting some pretty low-level ribbing due to that fact.

Lighten up a bit, and hopefully learn to post some more pertinent info as to what you did, in your first post, when starting a thread about your work. Don't worry, we've all been there.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Thought so, that might help their look (if that's possible)

I have to do the front 4 tomorrow, I'll play with it.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay's the voice of reason again????? WTF???

Head Injury??


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

kambrooks said:


> Thought so, that might help their look (if that's possible)
> 
> I have to do the front 4 tomorrow, I'll play with it.


Redo the arches for them and then show the difference between yours and original, you should instantly have more work changing arches.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

J F said:


> Kam...you now realize your first post in the thread left a lot to be desired, correct?
> For sure
> 
> You're getting some pretty low-level ribbing due to that fact.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Believe me, I don't like more than anyone else does. :laughing:


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Ninjaframer said:


> Redo the arches for them and then show the difference between yours and original, you should instantly have more work changing arches.


LOL, you mean redo arches-post here-so this can be real tomorrow..... 

Or...

Should I say thank you for your confidence in me that I could actually do better, because 2 minutes ago you thought I was responsible for that ish


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

The windows looked ok from here in Utah.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

rselectric1 said:


> I don't see it getting shut down unless TOS is violated. Have at it boys!


Guess I should stay outta your way<---not smart


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

kambrooks said:


> Guess I should stay outta your way<---not smart


Do you watch football? You don't grab the refs man.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Ninjaframer said:


> The windows looked ok from here in Utah.


I cut back the stucco to get to the nailing flange, pulled the old window out. Put protecto wrap on sheathing and as far back behind the stucco as I could. Aluminum over that in the same fashion. Ripped plywood to compensate for stucco thickness. Trimmed with pine. Wrapped in aluminum. Caulked everywhere.

Is my process okay. 

I'm worried the windows will leak. Idk how else I could have done it without removing more/patching stucco. Or angle grinding the window away from its flange and just inserting the new.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Ninjaframer said:


> Do you watch football? You don't grab the refs man.


I'm all discombobulated. Glad the replacements are out.

I'm sorry Rselectric.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Come on now- you were looking to get us all riled up and it worked- the only thing anybody saw in those pics was that pile of Shiz on top of the windows.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Kam, you've had a good attitude after the ribbing, kudos. :thumbup:


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Ninjaframer said:


> Come on now- you were looking to get us all riled up and it worked- the only thing anybody saw in those pics was that pile of Shiz on top of the windows.


I really wasn't. There's gotta be thousands of those things I drive by to get to this house. They suck but I'm not phased anymore.

I didn't I'd incite that response. I get criticized for my work no matter how I deliver my titles here, and I could care less than to purposely try and amuse grown men at 11pm.

I really expected/wanted to hear criticism on my window installation.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Just damn...when you were doing so well. :whistling


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Window installation is pretty much universal- flash from bottom up. I flash the sill, put sealant on the window and hang it, flash sides then top. Others may do different but I've never had a problem doing it this way. Anyway thanks for the short lived laugh and be nice to the mods. This place is ran like a fascist state so get out of line at your own peril


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

J F said:


> Just damn...when you were doing so well. :whistling


I really always have avoid attitude here. I do we'll not to get offended and appreciate all that's said.

My above post, like most other was written with a smile.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Kam, this is the first of your threads that I've seen. A lot of how you will be replied to is:

A) How you stage your first post (as seen here on this thread).

B) How you respond to others, whether they're agreeing with you or pointing out flaws in your work.

C) How you "handle" yourself, which is really more of point "B". Don't screw yourself out of the knowledge base here, by coming off as "not knowing how to communicate", it gets better, honest.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

griz said:


> So you added that "Architectural Detail" over the windows?


What do we call that Architectural Detail:blink:



kambrooks said:


> Don't call me sonny :blink:


What do you like to be called skipper:blink:


Ninjaframer said:


> The windows looked ok from here in Utah.


 They look great from here:blink:



J F said:


> Kam, you've had a good attitude after the ribbing, kudos. :thumbup:


 He loves the attention good or bad:laughing:

What kind of caulk did you use on those?


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What do we call that Architectural Detail:blink:
> 
> What do you like to be called skipper:blink:
> They look great from here:blink:
> ...


It's not about attention, rather information. I really didn't think I start something like this.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What do you like to be called skipper:blink:



I'm not a fan of being called outside of my name much by people I don't know.

I'm not a "hey boss" kinda guy idk what got into me


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

kambrooks said:


> I'm not a fan of being called outside of my name much by people I don't know.
> 
> I'm not a "hey boss" kinda guy idk what got into me


Kam, you come across as being wound tighter than a birds nest on a casting reel....:laughing:

Shoot some chit back....don't be so dam formal....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

It's all about the caulking on that stucco sto stuff. If that stuff is about $5.00 bucks a tube it's gonna work with a good technique.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Kam, how old/young are you?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> I really didn't think I start something like this.


So what is the title of this thread all about:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Any good threads going now:blink:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

No, we're all hangin' here.


:laughing:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

kambrooks said:


> The first one.....
> 
> I don't have a lot of experience with ANYTHING


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ho you guys on the east coast stay up late,, yes?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I was allowed to ... tonight. :laughing:

But Kam...I'm curious about your age. Obviously your avatar is that of a young man...is that you...how old are you?


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

J F said:


> I was allowed to ... tonight. :laughing:
> 
> But Kam...I'm curious about your age. Obviously your avatar is that of a young man...is that you...how old are you?


Just turned 24


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> Just turned 24


I bet he gets all the women too:whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Good for you Kam, it's nice to see someone of your age being interested in the trades/building.

Like I posted earlier, take the ribbing, especially when you ask for it. :laughing:

You will find a LOT of help here, from guys that know their shiite inside out. You've got a great resource at your disposal as long as you can get along.

Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

jhark123 said:


> Fixed it for you.





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I bet he gets all the women too:whistling


Not so fast :blink:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> Not so fast :blink:


I'm way uglier than you and I had all the women at that age:whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, but they were all blind/and-or relatives. :jester:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

J F said:


> :laughing:


Take that you funny guy


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Did you fix those windows Kam? :laughing:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

did you repeatedly insist that the trim needed to be resized to fit the new window? 

i'm just hoping the customer knew that it was going to look exactly like it does before you left it like that. 

i mean... it doesn't look that good does it? and it has your name on it!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

At one point getting started we all did what a client wanted because we had to. The key is not posting those moments here. Kam, do something nice next week and post it here.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> At one point getting started we all did what a client wanted because we had to. The key is not posting those moments here. Kam, do something nice next week and post it here.


I get what you're saying but, is that to imply you'd walk away from a job cause you couldn't do it your way?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

kambrooks said:


> I get what you're saying but, is that to imply you'd walk away from a job cause you couldn't do it your way?


Damn straight!


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy chit kam, 7 pages already:clap: Kams a sport about it all, thats for sure. I like his posts, takes thick skin to post pictures here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Spaint90 said:


> That sh!t is probably the worst beer i have ever had.
> BTW..dirtywhiteboy. No personal Hate.


I like it:blink:It's my 2nd 6 pack I've bought.:jester:
Last sat. night in the pub I got some funny looks from a chick across the bar when I loaded down the PBR on tap with Tabasco sauce:laughing:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

kambrooks said:


> I get what you're saying but, is that to imply you'd walk away from a job cause you couldn't do it your way?


It's really more about the right way, yes there is such a thing, and knowing when a client needs to be educated as to what that is. 

I mean that sincerely, clients need to be educated at times.

You wouldn't hesitate to educate on a safety issue would you, well style (that word isn't really strong enough) is the same.

And honestly those overhead pieces go beyond bad style into plain wrong. That is absolutely a thing you push hard and educate on.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I want to be known for doing exceptional work. If I was starving to death I'd do the job you just did but I'd cover the signs on my truck and trailer and ask the homeowner if I could do it in the middle of the night and make them sign a confidentiality statement swearing them to never revealing that I did the job.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Ninjaframer said:


> I want to be known for doing exceptional work. If I was starving to death I'd do the job you just did but I'd cover the signs on my truck and trailer and ask the homeowner if I could do it in the middle of the night and make them sign a confidentiality statement swearing them to never revealing that I did the job.


I used to do that, make the HO promise that if anyone asked they wouldn't tell who did it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> I get what you're saying but, is that to imply you'd walk away from a job cause you couldn't do it your way?


Yes I would and do all the time, now. It took me years of beatings to learn that though. Like someone else said it has your name on it now. 

On the other hand I 100% understand needing the work and trying to get your name out there. It is important to remember that while getting your name out there it is imperative to make sure that name comes with good things to say. I can tell that you likely have what it takes. Hang out here for a few.months and you will be amazed how quickly your business attitude changes. You can get a decades worth of hard knocks lessons in a few months.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yes I would and do all the time, now. It took me years of beatings to learn that though. Like someone else said it has your name on it now.
> 
> On the other hand I 100% understand needing the work and trying to get your name out there. It is important to remember that while getting your name out there it is imperative to make sure that name comes with good things to say. I can tell that you likely have what it takes. Hang out here for a few.months and you will be amazed how quickly your business attitude changes. You can get a decades worth of hard knocks lessons in a few months.


The years of beatings don't just seem necessary to learn the lessons but rather a necessary stepping stone. 

I don't field enough calls to put food on the table if I'm turning down jobs based on HO preference. I completely understand and appreciate everyone pointing out that it isn't like this forever. 

So while your point is taken, I'm sure it's more than just hearing I have to go thru it regardless


Just how I see it....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ninjaframer said:


> window installation is pretty much universal- flash from bottom up. I flash the sill, put sealant on the window and hang it, flash sides then top. Others may do different but i've never had a problem doing it this way. Anyway thanks for the short lived laugh and be nice to the mods. This place is ran like a fascist state so get out of line at your own peril


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

griz said:


> Thought you were gonna be busy?....:whistling:laughing::laughing:
> 
> or are you done already?....:whistling:laughing:


Busy now, talk to y'all mañana


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

The one thing I would have done was brought in scaffolding. Doing all that off a ladder would kill me.

And I'm sorry but them are some of the ugliest arch details that I have ever seen.

Other than that , Keep it up Kam :thumbsup:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

See that's where I differ, I like to put the side flashing over the window fin.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you follow window manufactures instruction..period


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Its so hard for me not to tape the bottom flange on Pella windows. It just seems so wrong...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Jeldwen has a few different details on their sliding glass doors too but when in Rome..:whistling

all this plus the fact that it's to be tied into a wrb that is also to be installed as per..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> Jeldwen has a few different details on their sliding glass doors too but when in Rome..:whistling


Jeld wen... Thats funny. I remember getting a sliding door about 5 years ago, I think it was jeldwen not 100% though, that came in about 150 pcs. It took two days to put it together and one to install and I charged $200. Live and learn... Jeld Wen sent me an exterior door for a project last winter that looked like helen keller did the factory caulking. That sob went right back onto the truck.


----------

